# http://aquaspotworld.com/



## jackyuen89 (Apr 2, 2009)

and does anyone understand the measurements of the co2 tanks on there?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I've ordered from them before. They have the largest selection of plants out of all the stores combined. HOWEVER, they do not honor their live guarantee of plants.

Most of my recent order was DOA mush. Their website specifies that if you pay for the Express Shipping and send pictures within 3 days of receipt, they will reimburse you. I sent pictures immediately after opening the package and they ignored most of my emails or just gave me the runaround. Paypal won't help you either.

Check this thread to read other people's experiences. Also, I took a quick glance and they don't ship CO2 canisters internationally. They are probably okay for ordering dry goods, but you are taking a gamble ordering live plants.


----------



## gheitman (Oct 28, 2007)

I've ordered from them before. The first two orders went fine but on the third order they lied on the customs form about the contents (claiming aquarium glassware instead of live plants) and didn't include the phytosanitary certificate which is required for shipment to the US. U.S. Customs seized my shipment, burned the plants and I was visited by a Fed at work. Despite my repeated e-mails AquaSpot World completely ignored me, kept my money (over $100) and all I got was an empty box with the false customs declaration. I highly recommend ordering from anyone but AquaSpot World unless you want to risk throwing your money away. Anyone would have better luck playing craps at Vegas and probably enjoy it more.


----------

